

What's up with "Unknown or expired link."? - rfzabick

For all this talk about cutting-edge webbery, why does HN have such funny URLs for paging? This makes it so that whenever I come back to an open HN tab I get this error message.
======
karlzt
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3098756>

